# Directv wants my HR10-250 back



## Trehutch (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't believe that Directv wants my used leased HR10-250. I was primed to sell it but good thing I called. The installer said I could do what ever I wanted with it but not so according to Directv. They are sending a return label so they can get it back, what a waste of time and money on their end.

Trevor


----------



## Panchovilla (Mar 26, 2006)

When did you get your HR10-250? If recently you may be on the lease program and they own the machine. If you purchased it you need to remind them to look at your account records to prove that you bought it. If you did buy it you can do whatever you want to with it. This happened to me earlier this year so I know it to be true.



P.S. I'm keeping mine to use as a SDTV DVR, or use the hard drive for other purposes.


----------



## trixie05 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, really they dont want it back its probably just because its set up as a leased receiver instead of owned. What you need to do is send them an email asking for a supervisor to call you back and leave the best time of day and phone number for them to reach you (so you dont play phone tag w/ them). Then explain your situation and see if they cant getthis resolved to where you can keep the HR10-250. You should've been offered to relocate the HD DVR to another room when you ordered the new HD DVR. If you have another receiver you dont care about then activate the HR10-250 in its place and keep it.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that if you leave it connected they'll let you keep it.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

The OP indicated it is a leased unit in the very first sentence. That's why DirecTV wants it back.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

captain_video said:


> The OP indicated it is a leased unit in the very first sentence. That's why DirecTV wants it back.


Yeah. But, sometime they log it in there system as leased and it really isn't. This has happened to me and I had to do a little bit of arguing with them and they did let me keep it.

Since, it is an old Tivo unit. I would be skeptical and I would of thought he would of purchased it. I guess it depends on how long ago did he get this unit.


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

Mine was leased and they told me to sell it on eBay, which is exactly what I did.


----------



## vtfan99 (Apr 12, 2006)

Mine was leased and they told me they didn't need to recover it and I could do with it what I liked. Based on this thread I think I will at least hold on to it for a little while in case they change their minds.


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

When did the leasing thing start? I have 2 HR10-250s that are no longer being used, and won't be used again by me, unfortunately. I bought one in January of 2006, the other in August of 2006, both at Best Buy.

When I got my HR20s a couple months ago, the installer was going to take them, I said no, those stay here. He didn't care. I've talked to DTV a couple times since for programming problems, and they never mentioned them, although when I initially setup my install they said they were leased.

I was always under the impression that I owned them both - I bought them at BB, was never told anything about them being leased, and since I never gave BB any account info for DTV, how would I know any different?

Anyways...I want to get rid of them, if I can, on ebay, and want to make sure DTV isn't going to try to get them back from me.

Is ebay the best route for getting rid of them?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

aktick said:


> When did the leasing thing start? I have 2 HR10-250s that are no longer being used, and won't be used again by me, unfortunately. I bought one in January of 2006, the other in August of 2006, both at Best Buy.
> 
> When I got my HR20s a couple months ago, the installer was going to take them, I said no, those stay here. He didn't care. I've talked to DTV a couple times since for programming problems, and they never mentioned them, although when I initially setup my install they said they were leased.
> 
> ...


The lease program started in March of 2006. The one you should be good on but the other I would call and check.


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> The lease program started in March of 2006. The one you should be good on but the other I would call and check.


Thanks, will do. When buying a receiver at Best Buy, do they ever ask for your account info or anything? It just seems odd that they can just sell you something without any proof you are a DTV customer and call it a lease.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

aktick said:


> Thanks, will do. When buying a receiver at Best Buy, do they ever ask for your account info or anything? It just seems odd that they can just sell you something without any proof you are a DTV customer and call it a lease.


When you buy a DirecTV receiver from a retail store you have 30 days to activate it or they will charge you. That is why they want you credit card number when you buy it.

The box I believe should have had a sticker on it saying it was a lease. As soon as you activate the receiver the lease kicks in with DirecTV.


----------



## Ace51 (Nov 6, 2006)

I had two leased HR10-250's. When I left to FiOS, I sold them both on e-Bay. No questions asked. D* told me to do whatever I wanted to do with them.

Ace


----------



## the_real_macaw (Oct 26, 2007)

I JUST called D about my 10-250. I asked what would happen if it croaked (I added it less than a year ago. Bought from Ebay). They told me that they were NOT taking any of the units back since they were no longer serviced by D. Maybee some newbie at D made a mistake.


----------



## mumblyjoe (Oct 27, 2007)

I have an early HR10-250 in my garage. I upgraded to a TV with HDMI and realized I got one of the boxes with the non-functional HDMI port. They replaced the HR10, with an HR20 and I smiled. They didn't ask for anything back, but they said that nobody would be able use the HR10.


----------

